# QLD - Fidos gives me a Spanish lesson



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Good job
That's a beast of a Spagnol


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice indeedy


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Good stuff again, rod.

No offense to ant, cause they all taste the same, but that Spanish looks like it would eat that YFT.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Very nice. I'd take those little yellowfin every day of the week if I could


Jelly bean


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Another good fish Rod. Well done!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

That's a nice fish rodpac, gota be happy about that


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Solid fish Rod. How far is the paddle out to Fido's?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great fish Rod, so that's what it takes for you to crack a smile - always wondered!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Gees rod nice Spanish, what length she come to? .
" This was no cobes!"
Nice tune on soundtrack who's doing the dubs? Sounds like a NZ band?
Well done man.
Wayno


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

That's a great Spanish Rod and with the 3 camera angles you have recorded it all beautifully.

You put a lot of effort into what you do, with fantastic results.

Cheers Greg


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

that was some huge pedro mate, looked like quite a handfull as well.

great stuff!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you rod, looks like a fat one too!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I have to come back home to qld next year for a week of fishing....snapper are good down here....on KI you get SBT....but you guys have this on ya door step..awesome catch


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

BIGKEV said:


> Solid fish Rod. How far is the paddle out to Fido's?


Here's a link from a dive site Kev,there's a few different reefs around there not to far out.
http://www.scubadiversguide.info/TWEED%20HEADS.html
That's an awesome fish,to bad those kings didn't want to party.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome Rod, as always a classy effort, congrats mate.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Stonker Rod , I met your' king' mates today they had a quick boggle to see whats on the menu ,they did like my offerings either.


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratts Rod , another great fish and video!!
cheers Dazza.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Yup know the black seeds well, seen em perform some great shows. 
Out of interest, the rigs you like to use for Spanish, would it be like a safa rig with a weighted hook or a pulsator type weighted skirt swimmer rig.? 
Cheers
Wayne


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Rod and Ant,

Love the video mate. It is a nice spot to paddle


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

rodpac said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Solid fish Rod. How far is the paddle out to Fido's?
> ...


Thanks Rod, that's closer than I thought, for some reason I always thought of Fidos as being quite a big paddle, that is a very handy little system so close to shore, especially when it produces fish like that.

Kev


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Great work Rod and a cracker of a fish, gotta get out there again this long weekend, might see you on the water! 
Cheers Justin


----------



## TheHulk (Mar 3, 2014)

Well done fellas. It's a great mackeral reef down there. Did well to land a 17+ kg Rod , seen a lot of them lost over the last few weeks (even the pro's). That yft would have been perfect sushimi Ant. Congrats both on a successful mission!


----------

